# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Lovesmusic2's Workbook

## lovesmusic2

Hi! I'm Taylor and I'm 22. Even before finding out about lucid dreaming, I have always been interested in dreams for as long as I can remember and have always had a certain awareness about the world. I started researching lucid dreaming last summer when I finally joined this site to get more information. The first couple of months I tried, I had great recall. I had tried to WILD one night back in July and had a scary experience with SP. I was shaking violently with a voice saying to me, _"Can you really believe in me?"_ That happened three consecutive times. It scares me just thinking about it. I stopped trying to LD for about a month or two afterwards because of the experience. But then I became determined to try it again, just using other techniques. My recall comes and goes, right now it's not the best I've had. But I am not in school right now so I should have plenty of time to practice.


I do have one question. Do you have any suggestions on what type of audio I can listen to if, say, I'm doing a WBTB? I used one when I had my experience with SP, but now I can't find it.

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD class!




> ... and had a scary experience with SP. I was shaking violently with a voice saying to me, _"Can you really believe in me?"_



Unless you were completely paralysed, so you could not move no matter what, than it was not SP. SP starts after you start to dream. Some people can notice SP frequently as they are going to sleep normally, but most of us never, or just 1-2 in a lifetime. If you never had SP before, you will most likely not get it when WILDing.

The vibrations and sounds are sign of falling asleep. They happen as you cross from NREM to REM, so they are a good sign that dream is near. They are all just hallucinations. They can get scary, but can not hurt you. They usually last only for short time and if you not scared, they most likely wont be scary and at the end there is a LD waiting for you as a reward.
Here is an article about Sensations and types of entry into WILD.
Have you read WILD (sageous)? You can still keep trying WILDs even while you practice for DILDs.

You don't have to worry about hem in DILD ::alien:: 





> My recall comes and goes, right now it's not the best I've had. But I am not in school right now so I should have plenty of time to practice.



I strongly suggest to write your dreams in a dream journal. it is the best tool to get your recall up. Besides that, it will let your mind know, that you like your dreams and they matter to you.





> I do have one question. Do you have any suggestions on what type of audio I can listen to if, say, I'm doing a WBTB? I used one when I had my experience with SP, but now I can't find it.



I do not use any music when WBTB. What I used to do is watch youtube video to get myself motivated. Some nice beach so I have something to visualize when falling asleep.

If you have time for a morning nap, you can try this:
1. Get up 60 min before your regular waking time
2. Stey up for 60 min, do mantras and RC in last 10 min
3. Take a nap.

If you can't fall asleep in the morning, then just do your regular WBTB time. You don't have to stay up for 60 min at night. 

Keep me posted ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

So right now I am awake practicing my WBTB. I actually woke up 30 min before my alarm was suppose to wake me up, but I did wake up from a nightmare. It's personal, but as an overview I literally felt like my life was about to crash down around me. In the dream I remember feeling that intense pressure in my chest when you're very upset/angry. Woke up and did an RC. I'm just glad it was a dream and not real life. 

Well with the SP (I guess I thought) I had experienced, I was definitely paralyzed. I felt like I had no control over my body. Before all of that, I had put some binaural beats in and did have short flashes of many different dreams. I felt like I was getting close (even saying in the dream, "this is what lucid dreaming could feel like!"). Then after a few minutes, I had a suspicion something was about to happen when all of the sudden I had a buzzing noise that started soft then became intensely loud very quickly. It kept fading out, but then gradually got louder and stronger. Then all of the sudden (I think it was just) my upper body started shaking uncontrollably. My heart started racing as I heard words whispering to me clear as day, "Can you really believe in me?" then I would shake violently again. That happened two more times after the first occurrence: hearing the buzzing, hearing the words, then shaking violently. I told myself to stay calm throughout the entire thing. I almost laughed because I wanted to tell the voice, "Yes, I do believe in you." but when I was shaking it was as if I was shaking my head "no" and I was trying to shake it "yes". Also while telling myself to stay calm, I told myself that it was only a dream. I allowed the paralysis to take me over, telling the voice that I wanted to become lucid. I let it take control of my body. My mouth was hung open the entire time as my whole upper body shook. I kept having to swallow, so I would do it quickly after each occurrence. I was hoping it wasn't going to disturb the process, but after the third round, I started to slowly wake up, but never once opening my eyes. I laid very still, hoping to become lucid right afterwards. I could feel my body again and my breathing becoming normal. I continued to lay still in the position I woke up in (on my right side with my legs slightly bent and arms tucked in against my chest). I was still listening to the audio and then I heard more words. I became scared, thinking they were in my head again and my whole body started to tingle and my heart raced. But then I realized that it was just the words in the audio recording so I became calm again. The recording told me that it was just a dream, so even hearing that I became calm. I was practically begging my mind to put me in a dream state because I was on the edge of light sleep. I repeated over and over, "I will be lucid in my next dream and I will remember it." I tried to even imagine myself back in either one of my previous dreams. In my eyelids I could see lava lamp-like organic shapes and kept begging myself to put me in a dream state again, being very confident that I could lucid dream.

(Sorry that was super long - majority of that last part came straight from my dream journal)

And yes, I actually do keep a dream journal as an app in my phone and try to write as much as I can, even if I don't remember every little detail a out the dream. Does it help to write on the days that I don't have dreams saying that I didn't have one?

Gotcha, that makes sense. I'll definitely try that next time. And I'll try the morning nap thing. I've always been curious about that, just never knew what time to start that. But normally once I'm awake in the morning, I'm pretty awake. But I'll try it on my next off day. Like I said, I am in the middle of a WBTB and I normally stay up about 30 min (time is almost up). Is it necessary to actually get up out of bed? Last time I attempted this two nights ago, I experienced some HH without getting back to bed. And also should I just fall back asleep as normal with a mantra or keep my mind awake with a mantra?

Again, sorry for the super long post!!

----------


## lovesmusic2

So I did recall a dream last night (actually recalled a few, just could only remember one even after I gave myself time to think about it) and it was just that I was at school (a completely different school) but then for whatever reason I had to leave and then make a U-turn to come back. But I had taken a wrong road which put me in complete circles so I had then become lost and frustrated. Thought I was going to be late for a final exam (now I just remembered briefly that I think I did see the time in my dream, but it looked perfectly normal) but I made it on time (because I ended up having much more time than I thought I would). So I walked into my orchestra class and the teacher had asked for old baby photos from each kid and I apparently had a bunch of photos. I remember him displaying one of a child and a dog, but the child wasn't me. And I do remember questioning the photo in my dream for what felt like a couple minutes. I guess that's at least a good start in questioning things in my dream? Cause I questioned the time as well.

I have also started playing with an idea...somewhat of a totem like in Inception. I bought a lighter and tell myself that if the fire changes color, then I am dreaming. What do you think?

----------


## gab

The vibrations and voices you experienced were HH you get before a lucid dream. You were WILDing.

The recording that told you it was just a dream - are you sure you were not lucid at that time? Usually, when any HH stops, you could be in a lucid. Next time try a motionless RC - "If this was a dream, I would levitate" and see what happens.

If I were you I would continue with WILDing, since what you experienced here was WILDing and you got pretty far.

Regular WBTB is when you get out of the bed, put the lights on and stay up until your logic center is activated, but you are still sleepy enough. If it works for you without doing that, that's great. But you may fall asleep too soon, since you not awake enough from WBTB. You have to experiment with length of time.

If you aiming for a WILD - keep your mind aware with mantra, but only till you see images, or you get very close to LD. Then you need to fall asleep to actually have a dream.

If you aiming for a DILD, just repeat your mantra untill you fall asleep. Don't let it keep you up.

If you don't remember your dreams, write "My memory is great and recall is getting better every day". "Thank you for my dreams". "My next dream is about..." Don't write that you couldn't remember anything.

Questioning things and thinking logically is a great sign.

The lighter may work. Give it a try. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

Yes, I am sure I was not lucid because I remember doing a reality check after realizing that I wasn't able to go back to sleep right afterwards like I was trying to. And lately when I've done WBTB, I will stay up for about 30 min. I'm awake enough, but also tired enough to be able to easily go right back to sleep. I did remember 4 dreams last night, though!! Still somewhat odd, and again...wondering why I didn't question further. But I do feel like my recall is now getting better. I think because now I'm putting more of an effort to lucid dreaming when before I was kind of half-assing it but just because I was also dealing with going to school AND working. Now with just work (even though my schedule isn't consistent), I'm able to take a break here and then if I feel I need to but then on my days off (like tomorrow so I'll try WILDing again tonight) I can spend much more time on become lucid.

And thank you for the advice on the DILD. I wasn't exactly sure about that.

I don't know exactly how to explain this, so just let me know if you are not understanding. I have been noticing in a few dreams lately that things that I haven't seen before in my life that may make a new random appearance (such as random things or people at work) or, for instance, I finished reading The Hunger Games about a week ago and in a couple parts of the book (if you haven't read it), Katniss is given gifts from her sponsors. And that occurred in my dream a night or two later. Of course this type of stuff I probably should have caught onto in the dream since it was an odd occurrence, but why do you think this happens instead of dreaming of the reality checks that I try to constantly do? Or even the lighter that I have been playing with for a few days now?

Going to bed now...wish me luck!

----------


## gab

> ...wondering why I didn't question further.



Are you doing any daytime awareness? Just RCs by themselves don't get you lucid. It's the awareness question "wow, am I dreaming" that gets you lucid. Collection...DILD





> I don't know exactly how to explain this, so just let me know if you are not understanding. I have been noticing in a few dreams lately that things that I haven't seen before in my life that may make a new random appearance (such as random things or people at work) or, for instance, I finished reading The Hunger Games about a week ago and in a couple parts of the book (if you haven't read it), Katniss is given gifts from her sponsors. And that occurred in my dream a night or two later. Of course this type of stuff I probably should have caught onto in the dream since it was an odd occurrence, but why do you think this happens instead of dreaming of the reality checks that I try to constantly do? Or even the lighter that I have been playing with for a few days now?



Stuff that leaves deep impression on you from daytime often shows up in our dreams. The story you read must have left an impact on you.

Sometimes strange things do trigger lucidity, but sometimes they don't. Again, daytime awareness is important. That is what will make you ask in your dream if you are dreaming and gets you lucid.

----------


## lovesmusic2

I ALMOST DID IT!! I was so close. I just woke up from a crazy experience. I did a WBTB, waking up at 4:30 and going back to sleep at about 5. I had a dream that it was raining super hard and I was late to work. The time kept changing from 6pm to 8pm in the dream, which I thought was weird, but then settled on around 6pm (as if my dream would catch my noticing or something). But then close to the very end of it is when I realized, "Wait, I'm off today. (Told myself it was a false awakening) I'm dreaming." But then that's when I was kicked out of the dream and my mind threw my body into some crazy vibrations. I kept feeling I was moving around and being lifted up, but then I kept making myself go back down to try to get to sleep. I didn't hear any voices or anything like I was expecting to. I kept imagining myself in a dream scene I was thinking of earlier. But then an idea popped into my head thinking I should enter the dream by trying to come out from under water. I tried that and I did feel as if I was coming up from under the water in an ocean. I felt the waves and tried to imagine the dark blue of the ocean and light blue of the sky. I tried to imagine myself climbing into a boat, but then by then the vibrations had gradually settled down. I held the image in my head until I fell back asleep. I don't remember any dreams after that. 

But I was almost there, I just know it! Oh and to answer your question whenever I can think of it, I do question my surroundings. The only time I don't is when I'm at work or with my friends because then I'm too distracted. But I do have a lot of alone time and that's when I mostly do it. And that makes sense about things making a deep impression. In the book, I probably just visualized it a bit more and then also caught on when I saw it in the movie.

----------


## gab

Did something change when you said "I'm dreaming?" Did you feel anything? Because that sounds like a lucid.

When you feel yourself lifted up, try to direct your motion, like say to the desk, or some other place. Your dream body may be moved there and then all you need to do is to stand up. When any HH/vibrations stop, do motionless RC. When you see anything around you, get up from bed. You may be in a lucid already.

That's a great progress, keep trying  ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

Well my eyes were closed when I felt myself being lifted up, and even when I was feeling that, it was only the top half of my body. So I guess nothing really changed...but it felt so incredibly real... I mean I guess the only change was just the transition between my dream and feeling my body again. And ya know, it almost did feel like I had two different bodies. Just looking back at it now...it still amazes me because I think I was lucid, just never realized why exactly was going because that was the third time I've ever had those vibrations. Would the vibrations/HH continue when I become lucid? What other signs should I look out for? And when you say direct my motion, will it feel as if I'm just normally getting up? I only slept for a few hrs last night so I couldn't recall any dreams, but I'm going to try tonight and go to bed early.

It's kinda funny. I just found out a few weeks ago that one of my best friends is a natural lucid dreamer an she has then practically every night. But she's not as into it as everyone on DV are. She just pushes it off as nothing spectacular because she has them almost every night without having to put any effort into it. I had shared my excitement with her, but she just wasn't understanding how excited I was about getting that far. And none of that to say she isn't supportive, but I guess she just hasn't used the full potential of having lucid dreams.

----------


## gab

> ... it almost did feel like I had two different bodies. Just looking back at it now...it still amazes me because I think I was lucid, just never realized why exactly was going because that was the third time I've ever had those vibrations. Would the vibrations/HH continue when I become lucid? What other signs should I look out for? And when you say direct my motion, will it feel as if I'm just normally getting up? I only slept for a few hrs last night so I couldn't recall any dreams, but I'm going to try tonight and go to bed early.



First time I felt my body truly separated was when I noticed I'm laying in same position on the bed, only about 12 inches above my sleeping body. I thought to myself "move over carpet" and my body started moving. I said "keep going" and I watched my kitchen appliances and cabinets going by - actually I was floating by in same laying down position. Wall to neighbors apartment was coming up and I wondered how it looks. I knew I was in OBE. Went through wall, trip took longer than it should have had by the thickness of the wall and ended up at some different place. 

In WILD, I'm semi-reclined, repeating my mantras, thinking about what to make for dinner and then I notice I can see my room through closed eyelids. I think nothing of it and continue with my attempt. Only then I remember what are people saying on DV - when vibrations stop, or you see darkness or your room, just get up. You are in LD. So I thought to myself "I'm sure I'm still awake, but what the heck, I'll stand up." So I stand up and I realize I'm in LD.

The more you think about these scenarios, the more likely it will happen to you and you will notice your room and you will remember what you have read and will make a leap of faith and end up in a LD.

If I don't see the room, I frequently feel like I'm flying at incredible speed. When it stops, I still lay in bed, thinking I have failed. But all you need to do is do a motionless RC or just get up from the bed and be in LD.

Other sensations or types of entry are here in this article.

Vibrations happen when our subtle body (astral/dream body) is changing frequency of vibration. When we go to astral planes, we actually don't go anywhere. We just change our frequency of vibration and "tune it" to astral planes. Like changing a radio station. Depending on which Mhz you tune into, that's the station you can listen. All the other stations (planes) are there, but we are not tuned into them.

So I would say yes, you can experience vibrations when already lucid, but I have never experienced it myself.





> It's kinda funny. I just found out a few weeks ago that one of my best friends is a natural lucid dreamer an she has then practically every night. But she's not as into it as everyone on DV are. She just pushes it off as nothing spectacular because she has them almost every night without having to put any effort into it. I had shared my excitement with her, but she just wasn't understanding how excited I was about getting that far. And none of that to say she isn't supportive, but I guess she just hasn't used the full potential of having lucid dreams.



Oooh, I envy you, in a good way ::alien::  To have a WL friend who LDs. She probably doesn't realize, that LDing is not the norm. I have heard from natural lucid dreamers, that they had no idea, not everybody dreams the way they do. 

You know, I'm not really expert on WILDing, sageous is much better and he has a WILD class. If you'd like better answers, it will not hurt my feelings, if you join his class. Just a thought.

Good luck ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

Wow, sorry I haven't posted in a few days! Working a lot and being sick are not a good combination! I've had only very short snippets of dreams, but nothing else that has been crazy.

Now...are OBE's and LD basically the same thing? That's what it seems like to me from what I have read around here. But that sounds way cool. And me being separated from my body is what I felt like the other night, too. I hope I can recreate it soon. Now I'm kicking myself cause I wish I had just gotten up when the vibrations were happening and I felt myself lift up. Grr!

When her and I were talking about it, she did say that she thought that everyone did what she could do. Then her boyfriend had randomly found a site about lucid dreaming (she thinks DV) and mentioned it, and was shocked when he said that he couldn't do it. Again, she never thought anything of it because she is just so used to it. Thought I was probably a bit crazy when I kept asking her questions lol.

And I would actually like to stay in your class, and will probably also join sageous's class. I want to be able to learn both DILD and WILD so that I can figure out which is easier for me.

What would be the most important thing to learn about DILD?

----------


## gab

I think most important thing about DILDing is the awareness question you ask yourself during day. "Wow, am I dreaming"? This should really stop you in your tracks and make you believe, that you are in a dream. It would really help, if you at this moment recall some happy event from your life and the happy feeling it gave you in your tummy. This will give the whole thing special meaning. It will tell your mind, that being in a dream and realizing it makes you happy.

After you ask yourself, examine your surroundings. Compare to what you remember. Does it look the same? Look at hour hands. Do they have a right amount of fingers? Right shape? Do you remember how you got there? What were you doing just before that? In WL, you can recall that, but if you were in a dream, you would not, since dreams start abruptly, without any link to prior activity.

While you still believe that you are in a dream, do a couple of RCs. You still need to believe, that they will work (your thumb goes through palm, you start to hover, you can breathe through pinched nose...). 

After you establish that you are awake, I don't acknowledge that. I don't say "No, I'm not dreaming, I'm awake". I just skip that idea all together, and go from believing that I'm in a dream to saying a mantra "next time I'm dreaming, I [look at my hands and] realize I'm dreaming". I say this mantra while looking at and examining my hands. This whole time I know, that this will happen and I will get lucid. Emotions and intent are everything.

--

I actually believe, that OBEs are different from LDs. The way I see it, LDs are a playground in world that's either in our heads, or on astral plane, directly created for our dreams. If you see a friend there, he is most likely just a DC of your friend.

OBEs, on the other hand, happen in one of the real astral planes. If you project to AP that's closest to our physical, you can observe real environment. If you see your room, it's really your room. If you see person on a street, if you woke up at that moment and looked, he would most likely be there for real. If you visit a friend and see what he is doing, he will most likely confirm what you saw. I say "most likely", because sometimes there are inaccuracies. It really depends on which level of astral plane you are visiting.

Sure, I would be happy if you stayed in my class too.  ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

Like I said, the past couple of days have been crazy for me, but other than that I have actually been doing well with questioning myself! It's weird, though, because there's always one question that, no matter what, will make me question my environment. Well, technically two questions. It's, "Why are we truly here and what really happens after we die?" I am a Christian, but I believe in an afterlife as well. It's almost a scary thought to me. Even as I type this I almost shiver at the thought at what actually happens when we die? Will we just live on as a ghost forever? It's also at this point when I realize how short life really is. Anything can happen to you at any moment. It's a weird feeling. Idk. Going a little off topic, but like I said. Those two questions ALWAYS make me question my environment and I have started to relate them to dreaming, too.

As far as the OBE goes...WOW. I had wondered if you were able to see "real-time". I would be traveling to so many of my friend's houses lol. Do you know how many planes there are? And how you know which one you're on?

I'm just so interested in this kind of stuff, I'm surprised I haven't had an LD yet haha. I think about this stuff constantly (when I'm not distracted by school or work).

----------


## lovesmusic2

I think I may have had my first lucid!

This isn't the lucid part, but I had a dream regarding lucid dreaming last night. Me and this other little boy volunteered ourselves to show off lucid dreaming. We were both instructed to fall asleep and imagine ourselves falling through the air. Next thing I remembered was actually just watching the boy because it was as if he was awake through a lucid dream because he told the instructor that he said a cart of some sort and pointed to it, but all he pointed to was a wall. The other people in the room that disbelieved in lucid dreaming believed then because of what the little boy did.

The next thing I remember was being back in my bed and I felt soft vibrations, not harsh as they have always been. I remember the feeling of almost tugging myself out of bed and then finally rolling out of my body and onto my floor. As I somewhat floated up, I did the finger through hand reality check (which didn't work), and asked myself if I was dreaming as I plugged my nose and discovered I could breathe through it. I floated up (while for some reason I couldn't see through my left eye and couldn't pry it open) and went through my bedroom window when the dream scene changed. I was flying through this large, beautiful city. It was very clear and bright and had many details. There were many people below me. Some looked up, but then disregarded me as if me flying above them wasn't a big deal. I swooped down a couple times, one time touching a guy on his head (and I remember actually feeling his hair and hat) and even saw my deceased grandfather talking to someone. After a few more seconds the dream ended and I could feel my body once more. It still felt almost paralyzed (but more so the feeling of when your foot is asleep, except it felt that way throughout my entire body). I tried to enter the dream again, but with no luck. But I made sure to do a couple reality checks just to be sure I was actually awake.

So I think I definitely was lucid. I've never in my life had a dream so clear and so 3-D like. But at the same time, it almost felt like my mind was playing a trick on me to make it seem as if I was lucid. I guess the last time my dream body tried to loosen itself from my physical body (even though at the time I didn't realize that that was what it was doing), it felt more real than what I experienced last night. But I remember rolling off the bed and almost feeling the floor. And I also remember repeating to myself, "Don't get excited. Stay calm" over and over again. But maybe that's why the dream was only about a minute long.

What do you think?

----------


## gab

Yeah, that was a lucid, allright! Congrats! You need to change your LD count status ::alien:: 





> "Why are we truly here and what really happens after we die?" I am a Christian, but I believe in an afterlife as well. It's almost a scary thought to me. Even as I type this I almost shiver at the thought at what actually happens when we die? Will we just live on as a ghost forever? 
> 
> As far as the OBE goes...WOW. I had wondered if you were able to see "real-time". I would be traveling to so many of my friend's houses lol. Do you know how many planes there are? And how you know which one you're on?



Those two questions, among others, I have been desperate to find answers to since early age. So when I discovered LDing and OBEs, I was exstatic. I believe this feeling is what got me my first lucid dreams. 

Then my 6th and 7th LD was a true OBE, when my body spontaneously levitated out of my body while I was fully conscious and that's when I knew, that I have a soul that can survive without my body. This was a year and a half ago. I have been wanting to have OBEs since then ( i did have 2 more), but I was concentrating more on LDing. I was gonna be patient and gain more experience and knowledge before getting back to OBEing.

And just a few weeks ago, I found this movie calle Nosso Lar - (Our Home). The astral city (in english). It's about life in astral city after death. Here is a link Right next to the title is a small link to video. It's free. I watched it and then read the book, because it has so much more detailed information. But the graphics in the movie - I just could not get over how beautifull it all looks.

This website has great description of astral planes - lower, mid and higher planes. The article is titled Life after death and it's incredibly interesting.

Then, I read book by William Buhlman and Robert Monroe, and I believe I got my first OBE, that I induced just day before yesterday. I can't wait to visit my mom in Europe. I would be happy to discuss OBEing with you, if you interested.

Since you have vibrations, I believe those are the gateway to OBEs.

----------


## lovesmusic2

Wow! Yeah, I am definitely interested! I haven't done as much research on OBE's as I have LDing, but again. Now that I have learned of these things, I am completely obsessed. And honestly, that day before I had a lucid, I swear all I did all day was research lucid dreaming and read people's questions and experiences. Even when I did WBTB, I read about lucid dreaming. It's funny, too, because as I was falling back asleep (I think right before I had the LD), I kept seeing these weird shapes of what looked like skulls and other scary stuff. And I knew that my mind was just on automatic and all I could think of was, "....really? Seriously?" And then they went away and that's when the vibrations started. I remember traveling in a back and forth motion on my bed. I opened my eyes just slightly to see if I was really doing so or not. Sure enough, it looked like I was going back and forth until finally I just rolled out of bed. It was the weirdest feeling. I still can't get over it. Now I feel like I have to have another one very soon to confirm that what I experienced was real. Crazy stuff. I now know what people mean when they say that they weren't fully lucid, just somewhat. Because that's how I felt. It still felt like a dream, but I was still conscious for sure. It just felt so fulfilling to finally have a lucid dream! And I believe it was the perfect dream, too.

And I will definitely check out the movie as soon as I can. It just seems so cool, and practically unbelievable, to be able to do this type of stuff. I used to do a bunch of online RPG's when I was about 11 or 12 years old and secretly all I wanted to do as a kid was to shape-shift. And now, I guess you could say by finding LDing, my childhood dreams will come true...in dreams!

----------


## gab

> ... as I was falling back asleep (I think right before I had the LD), I kept seeing these weird shapes of what looked like skulls and other scary stuff.



The skulls - so interesting. I do see skulls and scary faces too, and so does a friend of mine. I wonder why we see skulls? What's up with that? But they are still in the stage when I see things shaped from the swirling fog. I don't see them clearly defined.





> And then they went away and that's when the vibrations started. I remember traveling in a back and forth motion on my bed. I opened my eyes just slightly to see if I was really doing so or not. Sure enough, it looked like I was going back and forth until finally I just rolled out of bed. It was the weirdest feeling. I still can't get over it. Now I feel like I have to have another one very soon to confirm that what I experienced was real. Crazy stuff. I now know what people mean when they say that they weren't fully lucid, just somewhat. Because that's how I felt. It still felt like a dream, but I was still conscious for sure. It just felt so fulfilling to finally have a lucid dream! And I believe it was the perfect dream, too.



Yup, that sure feel so real. I guess because it is - when the astral body is doing the back and forth motion. And sure, rolling out is definitelly a OBE and WILD way of getting out. 
As soon as you get out (in fact, I use this as mantra, so I don't forget), start saying "awareness now" and "clarity now". It will help.





> And I will definitely check out the movie as soon as I can. It just seems so cool, and practically unbelievable, to be able to do this type of stuff. I used to do a bunch of online RPG's when I was about 11 or 12 years old and secretly all I wanted to do as a kid was to shape-shift. And now, I guess you could say by finding LDing, my childhood dreams will come true...in dreams!



I play videogames too, not online though. Just my PS2 and FPS games, among others. But it sure feels awesome to do things you wer never able IWL. I especially love flying. So much, that it hampers everything else I would wanna do. I started to envy people who walk in LD, because I walked maybe 5 times in 100 LDs.

And I have read in OBE book, that when projected, we can shapeshift easily, because our thoughts control everything. Just like in LD. Happy travels ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

Wow. Jeez. I need to catch up. Sorry for the absence. 

But I am happy to say that I did have another LD. I felt VERY strong vibrations, but they weren't bad. Quite annoying, actually. Alas, it was only a few seconds long because I just remember automatically knowing I was in an LD when I somewhat did not feel connected to my body - I was hovering above it, but after about half a second felt a small connection. I kept thinking "Move this way! Be clear! Do something!" I even tried to imagine myself in my first LD. But at this point, I felt as though I was losing sleep. I think it was this strong under thought that was urging me to go back to sleep was keeping me from having another LD. I kept feeling the vibrations throughout the entire episode and so badly I just wanted to go back to sleep. I tried to make myself move and then instantly I felt as if I snapped back to my body because it was only then I felt my limbs again when before I felt paralyzed - or just dreamed I was. I passed out fairly quickly after that.

Unfortunately I haven't given much thought to lucid dreaming, OBEs, or anything of that matter lately. I guess I've just had so much else going on in my life I put those on the back burner. But I do want to be able to master DILD because soon I will be working 2 jobs that includes 60/70 hrs a week. I want to continue to learn lucid dreaming, but right now it seems as though WILDing is out of the question as I will need as much sleep as possible.

By the way, which OBE book did you read? Do you recommend any others?

----------


## gab

That's nice experience. I would say it sounds like OBE, but can't say for sure. Strange how you felt the urge to go back to sleep. 

Last time I had vibrations, not strong at all and I thought to myslef, I just roll out now, don't want to wait untill I'm sure I'm in a dream Rolled our and I was on my carpet on all four crawling to the door, with strong pull from my body. Not sure what it was, OBE or WILD, but now I will be "getting out" sooner.

Not sure if I linked you this yet - free downloads of LD and OBE books.  ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

I just remember seeing the ceiling in my room and feeling like I was floating several inches above my body with my limbs spread out. Definitely a weird feeling. But I also remember feeling like it was my physical body trying to get rid of the vibrations. I wanted to sleep so badly. When I woke up I was really upset that I completely lost a really good chance at being lucid.

Yeah whenever my vibrations happen, they're pretty strong. I think when it happened a few nights ago, at the time I just found them to be so annoying and feeling like I was losing sleep. Oh well. Now I'll know for next time.

Awesome, thank you! I'm definitely going to have to read up on those while I have some free time. I found the pdf for Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by LaBerge, but I'm only about 20 pages in.

During the couple weeks that I have not posted, I had a little bit of a dry spell where I was not remembering any dreams. Now that I've come back to it, I have noticed my dreams becoming more vivid and have more detail. I think another thing I want to do is buy a small drawing journal and start drawing out things I remember from my dreams. Like last night I was given a tour of my friend's new house and it was huge. But one part I remember specifically was this grave inside one of the rooms. It was basically a mound of grass with some pretty rocks and flowers and what have you. I'm going to do my best to draw it out and maybe I'll even try to post some.

----------


## gab

Hrm, I would love to be able to draw my dreams. That would be really awesome. There is thread here somewhere, I think ... Ok, found it in Artists corner - draw your dreams.

And yes, the more you think about your dreams, better the recall and quality of dreams. 

ETWOLD is a great LDing classic. It may be a tad outdated by now, but it is full of awesome info. Second LDing book I would recommend to read is Waggonners Gateway to inner self. Full of his personal stories of researching his higher self - his mind, by asking questions in lucid dreams, and bunch of other, practical things, not just theories, but concrete examples. I believe it's on the download list. 

After that, Buhlman and Monroe for OBEs. happy travels ::alien::

----------


## lovesmusic2

The Gateway to inner self was not working when I tried to download it. I didn't want to say anything because of the little brawl that ensued, but also tried to do some research of my own to no avail. 

But I will definitely keep reading laberge's

----------


## lovesmusic2

The Gateway to inner self was not working when I tried to download it. I didn't want to say anything because of the little brawl that ensued, but also tried to do some research of my own to no avail. 

But I will definitely keep reading laberge's

----------


## lovesmusic2

Awesome, I will definitely try that out. 

So, let me just try to make sure I'm not the only one here. Say you're having trouble remembering your dreams. Throughout the day just touching certain things...does that ever trigger something in your mind that automatically makes you remember that certain object in your dream? For example, I just touched my Mac laptop and all of the sudden I remember dreaming that the battery was falling off (which it actually is irl) but in the dream there ere a bunch of screws that I had to tighten for it to stay. It's truly amazing how our mind works.

----------


## gab

Sorry to hear that. There are a few pages on google books, perhaps enough to see if you would like to buy it maybe. It definitelly is worth it.

----------


## lovesmusic2

Not sure if you saw my reply, because it somehow ended up on the first page of this thread...

----------


## gab

> Awesome, I will definitely try that out. 
> 
> So, let me just try to make sure I'm not the only one here. Say you're having trouble remembering your dreams. Throughout the day just touching certain things...does that ever trigger something in your mind that automatically makes you remember that certain object in your dream? For example, I just touched my Mac laptop and all of the sudden I remember dreaming that the battery was falling off (which it actually is irl) but in the dream there ere a bunch of screws that I had to tighten for it to stay. It's truly amazing how our mind works.



I guess I missed this post of yours? Sorry.

Definitelly. Things you do, see, hear and smell can and do trigger memories. Especially smell, but since that's most often absent from dreams, smell is valid mostly for waking life.

I also get lots of "triggers" during day. The other day, I'm making salad and holy smokes, I just get a full blast of a complete dream that happened a few days ago and didn't remember until then. Or I;m watching tv, and I'm thinking "did I just do that last night?". 

It really is mindboggling, this mind thing, haha. I love my mind.

----------


## lovesmusic2

It's all good! I tried reposting it, but it kept putting it on the first page for some reason.

Okay, good. I know that sometimes it feels like I have "de ja vu" and all of the sudden I will be doing just something random and I have to stop for a moment and think, "I think I had a dream about this..." ...but the crazy thing is that it could have been YEARS ago that I had that dream. I know when I was younger I used to think I was psychic cause it would happen multiple times a year haha.

So no real crazy or vivid dreams lately only because I've only been getting 6 hours of sleep. I find that if I only sleep that much, either I only have -very- short snippets of dreams, or I just don't remember anything at all. Quite frustrating. I guess that just means that I need to sleep more.

----------


## gab

Many people report best dreams in the last part of the sleep, after maybe 8 hrs of sleep. 

I don't get that de ja vu from dreams, but quite often I do remember a dream from before, even from years ago. I think it's because we just think about dreams more and trying to recall dreams, so these memories get released somehow. It's interesting and I like it, no matter the reason.

----------


## lovesmusic2

Okay, I'm going to get a little bit personal. So there's a guy I kind of like, but I'm still not so sure of yet. Lately he's been in MANY of my dreams. Every night I go to bed I'll repeat, "If I see him in my dreams, I know I'm dreaming". I probably don't focus on it enough, because it hasn't worked yet. I still don't know him well enough, but lately he's been kind of blowing me off. I told myself that I didn't want to dream about him anymore. The next few days I had dreamed about something else with him completely absent in my dreams. So then the night we were suppose to hang out and we didn't, I had a dream that night that we had full on made out and were really touchy-feely with each other. 

I hate how my mind plays tricks on me. So last night I told myself again that I didn't want to dream about him and thankfully I didn't (even though last night's dream consisted of a human being trapped in a gorilla's body and I had to save him and figure out why he was trapped. It was because they were using his fur for clothes so then I saved him and he became human again and throughout this process I was falling in love with him. Then we decided to get married and his parents gave us their million dollar house which was BEAUTIFUL).

I'm still not sure if I believe that non-lucid dreams have a meaning towards waking life, but lately it has been almost all about my non-existant love life and I've been dreaming of finding someone to love. It's quite annoying actually.

But I also feel that I've been able to control my dreams while awake, saying what I want to dream about and what I don't want to dream about. Now if only I could transfer that into realizing that I'm dreaming....

Thoughts? Because I am thoroughly and utterly confused.

----------


## gab

Well, our daytime activities do affect our dreams. Of course, not all of them and not always. When we sleep, our mind is going through what we did, saw, learned during day, tries to sort things out, learn the lessons and sometimes is sends us messages. But not always. Sometimes a dreams is just a dream.

But things that really impress us during day are more likely to be in our dreams, together with our feelings (wheather realized feelings or hidden).

I went through a few years in my life that I would rather forget about, but unfortunatelly it shows up in my dreams a lot. I'm fed up with it, but until I make peace and stop having any kinds of emotions towards that i will keep dreaming about it.

Every time you see him or think about him, do RC - ask yourself "am I dreaming" and do some RC. It may help you trigger lucidity next time you see him in your dream. Good luck ::alien::

----------

